# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Алапаевские авиалинии — Уральские пельмени

## Inego

The real difference between the business and economy classes  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

Зашибись (cool)!  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

*Уральские пельмени — в самолете.*

----------

